# Hymer Graumetallic A 9233



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the above colour code supplied by Hymer German as the one for the bumper and window frames on my van.
Speaking with Brownhills they want a massive £139 for a litre or £46 for a 150ml spray can.
To try and avoid paying those prices I'm trying to source locally but without much success. Has anyone been down this route before and if so can they say where they got the paint from.

Cheers


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a repair done to my bumper last year: local paint sprayer that I have used for several years to sort out cosmetic blemishes on cars etc. He simply matched the colour.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

according to some input which I collected from few german forum posts ( Ducato forum / hymer forum) :

Hymer Graumetallic A 9233 should be similar as RAL9007 ,
BMW salmon-silver metallic paint is supposed to be quite
similar.
Just a hint , better is a cross-check with a car-painter

regards
Jan


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks Satco - although I've just returned from visiting my local bodyshop where the guys told me that spraying the window frame wouldn't work and I'd be best with an oil based paint?????
Really confused now.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Cheshiregordon

I used spraystore to paintmatch my bumper,
I took it into them and they matched the colour it's bound to be slightly different to the original after the passage of time,.

Just had a look at my invoice feb 09 it was £36 incl vat for 0.5 ltr
part no was PPG DNBC SPRAYSTORE DELTRON BC MI

You could telephone them on 01474 853869 and ask them what type of paint it was from their part number and description, just to check.

My brother uses this company, he is an aircraft sprayer, he did my bumper which still looks great.

Ian


----------

